# 2000 Meter über NN; Lünersee



## storell (14. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

heute waren Ich und 3 andere Petriejünger aufgebrochen um am Lünersee ein paar Forellen zu erblicken. Die Anfahrt war nett, enge Strassen und ab und zu eine Leitplanke Meine Frau wäre gelaufen 
Bei 1500 Mtr angekommen rein in die Seilbahne ( 7,10 EUR ) 500 mtr hoch mit ihr und raus ... Karte Kaufen ( 20,-- EUR bei 4 Forellen Limit )
SUPER Luft, SUPER Wetter .... nur unserem "OPA" war die Luft recht dünn , der arme ist aber nun schon über 75 ......
Um uns rum nette Fels ( nochmal um die 800  Meter hoch ) und mitten drin der klarblaue See. Sowohl der See als auch de Kulisse .. nett .. ca 20 Angler gelangten mit uns in der Gondel (die erste fährt um 8.00 Uhr ) und 25 Wanderern oben an, denen noch 200 oder 400 folgten in den nächste 2 Stunden. Nachdem wir 10 Minuten um den See liefen und eine geeigte Stelle fanden ( der Wind war recht stark ebenso die Drift der Posen ) Bienenmaden raus und loß , 1,50 Meter Vorfach an der Wasserkugel....
30 Minuten NICHTS, ausser das unsere Posen sich mehrfach kreutzten.
Also alles zusammenpacken . und nochmal 10 .. 15 Minuten Wandern.
Nun ging es mit nettem Rückenwind zur Sache, wie weit doch kleine Wasserkugeln fliegen können |kopfkrat
nach nicht mal 10 Minuten klappert OPAs Rute, mhhh nette 52 cm Forelle .
Devid und Klaus schlossen sich mit Runden 40 .. 45 cm an .. und ich ;( ....
OPA hatte die 2. schon dran .. JUHU ein Biss ( AUA ) 29 cm ;(
nun wars schon 10.00 Uhr oder 10.30 Uhr .. Alle hatten schon 2 gelandet ... auser ICH.
UMBAUEN : Pose ran 2,50 Meter tiefe einstellen . Es klingelt  gute 40 cm kämpfen am Hacken. Dann weiter .. mh nichts mehr , also wieder 1,50 mtr Vorfach an der Glauskugel und rein damit .. nette Felskante gesucht, treiben lassen , laaaaaannngsam rein holen, sacken lasen , reinholen etc. 
RUMS ... AUA was war das ... , nochmal rüttelt es in der Rute ( das arme Ding bog sich bedrohlich ) noch bevor ich anfangen konnte wars schon zu ende, ein mächtiger Zug und der Hacken war mt der Forelle weg, schade, klein war die sicher nicht.
13.00 Uhr ( Wolken ziehen auf ) OPA, Devid und Ich hatten das Soll erfüllt , aber Klaus fehlte noch eine ...., also nun schnell die fehlende holen 
Da klappert es bei mir ..... Teamwork und Soll erfüllt .3 Minuten später begann es zu tröpfeln , einpacken war angesagt . Wind kam auf, schneller packen. 20 Minuten Fussmarsch standen noch an , naja was soll ich sagen , wir waren gut durchnässt als wir an der Station ankamen welche in Wolken verhangen war. Mit uns warteten dort um die 300 Leute ( und schon um die 100 unten ) wo noch viele zukamen die noch nicht an der Station waren .
Runter mit der Gondel, rein ins Auto ...... es hat Spass gemacht.

Köder ... Bienenmaden , Wurm, Maden ... irgendwann biss irgendeiner immer irgendwo an 

Schade das das Wetter umschlug, sicher wären wir sonst noch in den Bergen dort rumgekrochen, aber... das holen wir noch nach.


----------

